# Jerky In Smoker



## corndog48 (Feb 2, 2008)

Need help, was going to make duck jerky in smoker or venison. Any one know any good brines?

I think I need to smoke it at around 140 degrees with no water in pan, is this right?

What kind of wood chips to use and how long should I keep adding smoke to the meat.

Have been making jerky in dehydrator and mastered that wanted to try in my smoker.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry this is late....

But I did goose earlier this spring.

Cooked it at 210 degrees F. For 5 hours. With 3 hours of smoke.

I used mesquite wood. Turned out great.

I used the high mountain seasoning and also a dry seasoning from a local butcher shop.


----------

